# gentoo minimal boot cd -> auf usb stick

## pieter_parker

die minimal cd scheint usb bootfaehig zusein, von einem usb cd laufwerk laesst sich die cd booten

wie kriege ich die gentoo minimal cd auf einen usb stick, so das ich von booten kann ???

----------

## c_m

Äpfel und Birnen?!

Das heißt imho nur, dass dein PC von USB Booten kann  :Wink: 

ein dd könnte schon reichen (ungetestet!) da beim boot-vorgang ja nur die ersten Bytes des Sticks gelesen werden um damit den pc zu starten

----------

## firefly

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Äpfel und Birnen?!
> 
> Das heißt imho nur, dass dein PC von USB Booten kann 
> 
> ein dd könnte schon reichen (ungetestet!) da beim boot-vorgang ja nur die ersten Bytes des Sticks gelesen werden um damit den pc zu starten

 

reicht nicht, da das livecd-system das booten von USB-Datenträgern (nicht USB-CD-Laufwerken) unterstützen muss.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich versteh das nicht .. was wie und wo muss ich denn manchen damit ich die minimal cd auf einen usb stick kriege, und von diesem booten kann

waere ueber eine ausfuehrliche anleitung sehr dankbar!

----------

## ruth

Hi,

Dieses Script verwende ich bei mir;

musst halt e bissl anpassen; Weiss auch nicht, ob Gentoo 2008.0 isolinux oder Grub verwendet.

(meines Wissens war Grub Favorit, wurde aber zugunsten von isolinux wieder aufgegeben(???))

Naja, jedenfalls sollten die generellen Schritte nachvollziehbar sein(oder im Idealfall das Script _nach_ Anpassung funktionieren.)

Bei mir tuts jedenfalls -> 'Works for me state'

bitte erst lesen und verstehen, dann ausprobieren!!!

formatieren musst du das ding allerdings noch vorher - fat32/16

HTH,

ruth

```

#!/bin/bash

cleanup() {

   echo ">>> unmounting /mnt/cdrom"

   umount /mnt/cdrom

   echo ">>> done..."

   echo ">>> unmounting /mnt/usb..."

   umount /mnt/usb

   echo ">>> done..."

   exit 1

}

trap cleanup 1 2 3 6

ISOSRC="/data/gentoo/tmp/deltaomega_live.iso"

ISOMNT="/mnt/cdrom"

USBDEV="/dev/sdc1"

USBMNT="/mnt/usb"

# iso is a regular file?

if [ -f "$ISOSRC" ]; then

   echo ">>> $ISOSRC is a regular file..."

else

   echo ">>> $ISOSRC NOT a regular file..."

   exit 1

fi

# needed directories exist?

if [ -d "$ISOMNT" ]; then

   echo ">>> Mountpoint $ISOMNT exists..."

else

   echo ">>> Mountpoint $ISOMNT does not exist..."

   exit 1

fi

if [ -d "$USBMNT" ]; then

        echo ">>> Mountpoint $USBMNT exists..."

else

        echo ">>> Mountpoint $USBMNT does not exist..."

        exit 1

fi

echo ">>> all ok, continuing..."

echo ">>> mounting $ISOSRC to $ISOMNT..."

mount -o loop,rw -t iso9660 $ISOSRC $ISOMNT

# only continue, if mount successful

if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then

   echo ">>> done..."

   sleep 1

else

   echo ">>> Error mounting $ISOSRC on $ISOMNT..."

   cleanup

fi

echo ">>> mounting $USBDEV to $USBMNT"

mount -t vfat $USBDEV $USBMNT

if [ $? -eq 0  ]; then

   echo ">>> done..."

   sleep 1

else

   echo ">>> Error mounting $USBDEV on $USBMNT..."

   cleanup

fi

echo ">>> removing files from $USBMNT..."

rm -rf $USBMNT/*

if [ $? -eq 0  ]; then

   echo ">>> done..."

   sleep 1

else

   echo ">>> Error removing Files..."

   exit 1

fi

echo ">>> Copying Files from $ISOMNT to $USBMNT..."

cp -r $ISOMNT/* $USBMNT

if [ $? -eq 0  ]; then

        echo ">>> done..."

        sleep 1

else

        echo ">>> Error copying Files..."

        exit 1

fi

mv $USBMNT/isolinux/* $USBMNT

mv $USBMNT/isolinux.cfg $USBMNT/syslinux.cfg

rm -rf $USBMNT/isolinux*

mv $USBMNT/memtest86 $USBMNT/memtest

umount $ISOMNT

sed -i -e "s:cdroot:cdroot slowusb:" -e "s:kernel memtest86:kernel memtest:" /mnt/usb/syslinux.cfg

umount $USBMNT

echo ">>> writing Boootloader to $USBDEV..."

syslinux -s $USBDEV

if [ $? -eq 0  ]; then

        echo ">>> done..."

        sleep 1

else

        echo ">>> Error writing Bootloader..."

        exit 1

fi

echo ">>> all done, exiting..."

exit 0

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Live-USB-Howto..

Ich verstehe einfach nicht was daran so schwer sein soll... damit hab ich schon viele Iso-Dateien von Linux-Distris.. via USB zum Booten gebraucht. Gentoo, Ubuntu, DSL (Damn Small Linux) usw. Ist doch nix dabei.

----------

## think4urs11

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe einfach nicht was daran so schwer sein soll...

 

... sagte der Gehirnchirurg zum Quantenphysiker

soll heißen gerade trivial ist es auch nicht (ähnlich wie eine Gentooinstallation); wenn man nicht weiß wo's steht steht man eben erst mal 'dumm da', gell  :Smile: 

----------

## toralf

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Dieses Script verwende ich bei mir;
> 
> 

 Hhm, und wo ist etwas in der Art 

```
dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sdc
```

?

----------

## ruth

...ah, du hast recht..  :Wink: 

fehlt tatsächlich... *gg*

ich hatte den MBR ganz zuanfang einmal geschrieben und dann nur noch live cd prototypen auf usb übertragen.

Das manuelle rumgetue ist mir dann irgendwann zu langweilig geworden, deshalb das Script...

Aber stimmt vollkommen:

Den MBR muss man auch noch schreiben; das Ding insofern zu erweitern sollte ja wohl trivial sein... *gg*

Das Neuschreiben des MBR ist, btw, jedoch nur ein einziges mal nötig...

ruth

----------

